# Warhammer 30k



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

As seen on DakkaDakka: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/417723.page



> theDarkGeneral wrote:Soooo, apparently the new Warhammer 30K Campaign is indeed slated for this coming summer, and there's a lot of buzz from the GW staff about it.
> 
> I've been asked (along with my gaming club) to help prepare for it, as we do, building large scale armies. Apparently some rules packets will indeed come out, but not sure if it's just White Dwarf articles, or if it's an actual Campaign Codex. It'll be stretched out over the course of the summer, through out the Black Library collection, and each weekend will feature a particular battle from one of the books. Istavaan III and V were specifically mentioned to me as examples.
> 
> ...


A campaign or book would be awesome IMO, and there's definitely money to make in anything Heresy or Pre-Heresy.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey i heard about this quite a while ago and asked what ppl thought but , people put it down to wishing http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93302

glad there are more rumors coming up now and cant wait


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well as next summer is the release of 40K 6th edition the only thing stores will be planning is plugging and flogging the new rule book so i would say the 30k thing is nonsense


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I doubt this very much but what if 30k bits is a prelude hint at chaos legions??????


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Until I see it in WD or on the GW website not going to build my hopes up. Summer of fliers anyone!?!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If it's a 30K campaign how they going to push lines like Necrons, Nids, Grey Knights, Tau and Sisters of Battle?

None of the above existed in 30K, I can't see GW pushing a campaign that will hurt sales on these lines (except maybe SOB, they really don't seem to care too much about SOB)


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Would be good if they did it, just cant see it happening "this" summer.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I like the idea and preheresy/heresy stuff will always be welcomed by a big number of fans but next summer? Really aint happening IF they were to do this and its a big if it would probably be if they ever released the Legion dex.
So until i see a WD or something im unbelieving.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> If it's a 30K campaign how they going to push lines like Necrons, Nids, Grey Knights, Tau and Sisters of Battle?
> 
> None of the above existed in 30K, I can't see GW pushing a campaign that will hurt sales on these lines (except maybe SOB, they really don't seem to care too much about SOB)



Have no fear - Matt Ward will retcon the crap out of it and make it happen - he's the best!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

How could I have forgotten that?!!? 

It's in my sig, "Draigo can MAKE IT HAPPEN!":shok:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Have no fear - Matt Ward will retcon the crap out of it and make it happen - he's the best!


Matt Ward won't be allowed to fuck with 30k canon. It's much too important and central to the Hobby.

Come at me with your weaksauce negs, Blood Angels fangirls. :smoke:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This is funny. We are planning as a store on running our own Horus Heresy Style campaign using the current Chaos dex for the forces and the Old Chaos Daemon Princes to use as Primarchs. I have White Scars since my current chapter are descended down from them.

Doubt the whole rumour though.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

As a Salamanders player, I have a vested interest in seeing something like this come out (if only for the massacre). 

It would be kind of nice to see a plastic armor variant kit (it's not like GW doesn't sell specialized pauldrons or weapons by themselves).

From what I've seen via the net's wayback machine, the Armageddon campaign sidelined some of the xenos races, so I don't think that would be much of a barrier to GW doing a campaign setting like this. (All the SoB could proxy the Sisters of Silence....)


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> This is funny. We are planning as a store on running our own Horus Heresy Style campaign using the current Chaos dex for the forces and the Old Chaos Daemon Princes to use as Primarchs. I have White Scars since my current chapter are descended down from them.
> 
> Doubt the whole rumour though.


Why not just save yourself some time and use the tempus fugitives expansion? if you like it you can donate to help keep it running and i think if you donate £15 a year you get a printed copy of the rulepack.

http://www.tempusfugitives.co.uk/


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

normtheunsavoury said:


> If it's a 30K campaign how they going to push lines like Necrons, Nids, Grey Knights, Tau and Sisters of Battle?
> 
> None of the above existed in 30K, I can't see GW pushing a campaign that will hurt sales on these lines (except maybe SOB, they really don't seem to care too much about SOB)


Well Since Sanctuary 101 is no longer the first time Necrons and the Imperium met, you could always write in a tomb-world.

Nids? Ymgarl (Spelling?) Genestealers anyone? Catachan Devils?

Sisters of Battle? :sarcastichand: :laugh: :cray: :alcoholic:

Grey Knights and Tau are the only ones that matter and even then GW could easily justify GK armour and psychics without a retcon and Tau as nondescript aliens.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Mat Ward already covered the Necrons: Not only did they know the Heresy would happen many millenia before it actually did(Orikan the Diviner predicted the Rise of Man and the Heresy,) there were actually a few Tomb Worlds up at the time of the Heresy according to the codex. Trazyn the Infinite I believe has been up since then as he makes a reference to knowing Guilliman in the WD issue they were first in.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Kettu said:


> Grey Knights and Tau are the only ones that matter and even then GW could easily justify GK armour and psychics without a retcon and Tau as nondescript aliens.


Well grey knights become Thousand Son units....or something like that

This would really be a great idea since I would love to have more specialized rules for the differnent legions. Allowing us to make loyal traitor armies.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Codex Todd said:


> Until I see it in WD or on the GW website not going to build my hopes up. Summer of fliers anyone!?!


Very good point, I had completely forgotten about that! 

With all the heresy era based models they've produced for the Badab War Campaign- Forgeworld would be stupid not to do a Horus Heresy Campaign book. They could really milk it with say, 3 volumes, throw in a pre-heresy terminator kit and people would but it all by the bucket loads. I wish I had such a licence to print money!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

this sounds like absolute wishlisting, and is highly unconvincing in the extreme. Gw have asked my club to help prepare....wtf gw doesnt tell its own staff before the public, so why anyone would expect us to believe this is beyond comprehension


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

I think it possible they'll do something like this. I've had my store doing small campaigns of just Space Marines, just to go along with other things. There has been Eldar on Necron, GK against Daemons, and other things. So it possible, but I'd rather wait until I get to read about the Siege of terra <_< I want a book about the Siege damn it, the SIEGE!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah its probably just a local thing with FLGS making their own house rules and a few custom models to fit in.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's not unthinkable that at some point GW will release a 30k expansion or some such, 
it is unthinkable that they would release it at the same time (or even the same year) that the new 40k edition makes it out.


----------



## jselvy (Sep 12, 2011)

I, personally, would like to see an Imperial Army list with the full armory before Roboute Guilliman pulled our teeth. Combined arms tactics with organic armor and air support with on-call naval gunnery would be grand.


----------

